
Google brings in BERT to improve its search results - bgrynol
https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/25/google-brings-in-bert-to-improve-its-search-results/
======
naringas
is this the same piece of news as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21353861](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21353861)
?

~~~
bgrynol
Thanks for noticing that it was a duplicate!

Didn't see the other post on HN from Google's blog :)

------
kick
The project mentioned (BERT) in the article is really interesting, you should
look into it.

[https://github.com/google-research/bert](https://github.com/google-
research/bert)

------
Der_Einzige
I've done personal experiments with merging PageRank and Word Embeddings
(trying to make a high quality Extractive Summarizer).

Word Embedding techniques and Graph Ranking are a natural fit for each other.

------
GrayTextIsTruth
i just googled "why are google search results getting worse" and was
redirected to this article. Thanks BERT!

------
rq1
I think we’ll need an extension that automatically put quotes around search
queries’ words.

